# How do i tell if i have a virus on my mac????



## MadiRich (Feb 9, 2011)

How do i tell if i have a virus on my mac????


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

Although it's rare, I suppose it could happen. I'd run Clam-X or the scanner on MacKeeper and see if anything shows up. What symptoms are you having?


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

chances are you don't, if your computer is running slow use disk utility and repair permissions


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

So, Eric, what is the purpose of your extended post?


----------

